

New font "Dyslexie" helps people with dyslexia read - macey
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=new-font-helps-dyslexics-read

======
fernly
$69 for a download link for "Home" use? I would think if you'd designed
something that would help dyslexics read (a genuine problem, a solution to
which would benefit tens of thousands), you'd want it widely adopted, the
better to help more people. If it's effective, individual dyslexic students
could use it on laptops to make their own notes more readable, or set it as
the default font in their browser to make general net use easier. A huge boon,
but having a price this high will be a barrier.

Also, there's no info on the repertoire; does it have any characters outside
the x20-xff range?

Any actual dyslexics tried it?

~~~
reeses
The creator is dyslexic and the site discusses a study done among dyslexic
students at Uni Twente.

Given the other comments on the thread that indicate that there are already
free clones available, I'd say that it's probably reasonable for him to ask
for compensation for his work and investment in tools.

It's in line with commercial font licensing.

------
bobisme
I remember seeing this on reddit a long time ago. Then a couple days later a
redditor created a cheaper alternative:
<http://www.pixelscript.net/gilldyslexic/> Then, when I was tring to find the
link, I found an open-source alternative: <http://opendyslexic.org/>

------
aasarava
It's great to see designers focusing on this issue. Interestingly, fonts that
"assist" people with dyslexia have been around for quite a while. I wrote an
article for Wired about the Read Regular font in 2003:
<http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2003/10/60834>

You might also find this interesting: [http://www.iansyst.co.uk/about-
us/resources/directory/articl...](http://www.iansyst.co.uk/about-
us/resources/directory/article/articles/2012/10/18/fonts-for-dyslexia)

------
astrodust
If this works, why not go a step further and add decoration or accenting to
the characters to better anchor them? Not unlike how on dice 6 and 9 are
differentiated by an underline.

The slight deformity seems perhaps too subtle.

There are already alternate characters buried in the Unicode character space
that could serve as simple substitutes, like ḏ or ḃ or ṗ.

